# Royal Canine German Shepherd Puppy opinions



## Stantchev (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi guys, I am the owner of a 14 week old German Shepherd male puppy. I have been feeding him the Royal Canine German Shepherd Puppy food, because thats what the breeder recommended to me. I have read some negative reviews online, specifically in regards to the “by product chicken” ingredients. What do you guys think about this food? Now I have tried to do some research on these forums , trying to figure what is the best quality kibble for our puppies. I read a few people saying it depends on what we want to spend. My question is, if money was absolutely no concern, what is the best kibble I could be feeding my dog? Also, I am open to other food options like wet food or cooked food or raw diet. If money was no issue, and your puppy was 14 weeks old, what would you feed him ? Thank you


----------



## Stantchev (Jun 10, 2020)

Photo of Lio


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

You are paying a premium price for a lot of corn. My pup started on this at the suggestion of the vet. My pup was itchy and had a lot of eye goop. I switched him to Fromm large breed puppy and it was much better. He is currently on From Adult Gold large breed. A lot of people on here have had success with Fromm. 

I think there are better choices than Royal Canin


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

I have fed Fromms Large Breed Gold, and Purina Pro Plan, alternating the two. The breeders for our two current GSDs both recommended Pro Plan. 
We mix some fresh meat in as well. Mostly sirloin, chicken and occasionally turkey. 

That said, I had a rescue who loved Royal Canin adult GSD food, up to about age 7-8, when she started demanding it be sweetened with a little canned food. She'd still eat it, but had to have a spoonful or two of canned food spread on it. We would often use the GSD canned food for that. So I thought it was OK, but never really analyzed the ingredients. It was just a matter of she ate it, and she looked good and lean and had a shiny coat and lots of energy.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

In the above, meant to write, "I often used the Royal Canin canned food to sweeten the kibble."


----------



## Stantchev (Jun 10, 2020)

Thank you guys for suggesting Fromm to me, I did some research on Fromm , and found out more threads where forum members praised Fromm , and read some reviews online where they are advising that Fromm is in fact better and healthier than RC. I have decided to switch him over. Any tips for switchover? Start mixing in Fromm with Royal Canin , 75/25 , 50/50, 25/75 until I eventually just feed him Fromm? Thanks guys!


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

Your transition plan is good. It really depends on the dog, some are sensitive to a food change, some are not.
Just watch your dog's stools. If they get soft or there is any diarrhea go back to a lower ratio of newld.
It likely will be just fine.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Big mistake! Five foods NOT implicated in nutritional DCM. Royal Canin, Iams, Science Diet, Eukanuba and Purina Pro Plan! LISTEN to your breeder!!


----------

